# Access to members private message box



## Zib (Nov 19, 2008)

I forgot how to get into my private member message box to see all of my messages and responses there.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 19, 2008)

Do you mean in the timeshare marketplace or here on the forums?

if here on hte forums, there is a link at the top right hand corner just below where you logged in.

if you mean the marketplace, you can access them after logging into the marketplace and clicking on the "ads youve placed" link.


----------



## Zib (Nov 19, 2008)

Oh never mind.  I just found it at the top of this page!  Duh!!! Sorry!


----------



## Zib (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks, Brian.  Your message came up just as I was posting my second one.


----------



## Makai Guy (Nov 19, 2008)

Also available in the Quick Links menu in the blue navigation bar near the top of the page..

And from your User Control Panel (User CP link in the nav bar).


----------

